# Conseils pour animer soirée



## Flub7 (29 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,
alors je dois animer une soirée pour l'anniv de mon frère et j ai a disposition mon macbook pro 15'.
Le truc c'est que je cherche des enceintes assez puissante pour une salle avec environ 50 personnes.
Je souhaite ensuite les conserver pour chez moi ensuite.
Et quelle logiciel utilisé pour diffuser la musique avec des enchainements?
Merci pour vos réponses
PS:l'idéal, logiciel et enceintes, environ 200 euros.


----------



## theangeloflove (29 Juillet 2010)

En ce qui concerne les enceintes, je ne peut pas te répondre, en revanche en ce qui concerne ton logiciel, il y a ceci : Djay..... (voici le lien : http://www.djay-software.com/ ).
Perso, je l'utilise et il ne souffre a mes yeux d'aucun défaut, et ne nécessite aucune importation de musique puisqu'il se base directement sur ta bibliothèque itunes. Si en plus tu posséde un iphone ou un ipod touch, il y a une appli a 3, 99 qui te permet de gerer ta musique directement depuis ton iphone ipod.
Si tu souhaite plus de renseignement, n'hésite pas a m'envoyer un message.....


----------



## iMacounet (29 Juillet 2010)

50 personnes ... ?

Tu peux aller dans un magasin de sonorisation (si tu as dans ta ville) certains font de la location, et ils sauront te conseiller.


----------



## Flub7 (29 Juillet 2010)

Merci pour vos réponses,
je vais aller voir mais il faut que je compte environ 100 euros pour de la loc et je préfèrerai les mettre dans du matos que je pourrai garder.
Merci pour le logiciel il a l air terrible, il faut que je vois les principaux raccourci les plus utiles.


----------



## iMacounet (29 Juillet 2010)

100 Euros dans du matos de sono ? tu auras de la très mauvaise qualitée pour ce prix là. :rateau:

Mieux vaut compter 200/300 euros pour l'ampli, et pareil pour des enceintes le tout qui puisse tenir la route.


----------



## theangeloflove (29 Juillet 2010)

Perso, habile les soirées avec mon ampli de home cinéma avec ses enceintes en 5.1, une carte son externe brnchee en USB au mac et en optique a lamplificateur du home cinéma le tout piloter depuis mon iPad et sa a vraiment de la "gueule".....,


----------



## iMacounet (29 Juillet 2010)

Mais c'est du materiel de Hi-Fi qui n'est pas prévu pour fonctionner comme du materiel de sonorisation professionnel.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2010)

theangeloflove a dit:


> Perso, habile les soirées avec mon ampli de home cinéma avec ses enceintes en 5.1, une carte son externe brnchee en USB au mac et en optique a lamplificateur du home cinéma le tout piloter depuis mon iPad et sa a vraiment de la "gueule".....,



Tu as quoi comme carte son ?


----------



## theangeloflove (29 Juillet 2010)

une carte comme ceci : http://www.terratec.net/fr/produkte/Aureon_5.1_USB_MK_II_11943.html. Et je sais que mon ampli n'est pas destiné a un usage de sono, mais j'anime deux ou trois soirée/an maxi donc sa me suffit amplement


----------



## JPTK (29 Juillet 2010)

Prévoie de l'alcool et de la drogue !


----------



## pepes003 (29 Juillet 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Mais c'est du materiel de Hi-Fi qui n'est pas prévu pour fonctionner comme du materiel de sonorisation professionnel.



J'ai du mal à mettre en relation _(je cite)_ :  "materiel de sonorisation professionnel " et "l'idéal, logiciel et enceintes, environ 200 euros."

Pour répondre à ta question, tu a rien de correct ou acceptable avec ce budget sérieux... Même en te conseillant des produits très bas de gamme, en sonorisation, tu auras rien avec 200&#8364;.

Tiens, voici un site marchand très très sérieux qui vend du matos de sono pas chère si tu arrive à faire quelque chose avec : http://www.thomann.de/fr/index.html

Voilà ce que tu pourrais éventuellement faire :

http://www.thomann.de/fr/the_tamp_s_75_demo.htm + http://www.thomann.de/fr/the_box_pa_106.htm
(x2) + http://www.thomann.de/fr/hercules_dj_control_mp3_e2.htm

Tu t'en sort pour 272&#8364; frais de port inclus mais ça aura plus de "gueule" que du matos HiFi.

PS : avec la table de mixage numérique tu as d'inclus le soft Virtual DJ compatible MAC (la référence)


----------



## iMacounet (29 Juillet 2010)

pepes003 a dit:


> J'ai du mal à mettre en relation _(je cite)_ :  "materiel de sonorisation professionnel " et "l'idéal, logiciel et enceintes, environ 200 euros."
> 
> Pour répondre à ta question, tu a rien de correct ou acceptable avec ce budget sérieux... Même en te conseillant des produits très bas de gamme, en sonorisation, tu auras rien avec 200&#8364;.
> 
> ...



Ah mais quelle horreur ces enceintes. Et 80 w RMS. :rateau: L'ampli aussi c'est une horreur. :rateau:

Plutôt ça http://www.sonovente.com/mac-mah-pfx-10-enceintes-p8192.htm 95 euros l'enceinte, et 180w RMS sous 8 Ohm

avec un ampli comme ça http://www.sonovente.com/behringer-ep2000-amplificateurs-p20949.htm

certes c'est bien plus cher, mais plus puissant, et de meilleure qualitée. Les Amplis Behringer sont costauds.


----------



## pepes003 (29 Juillet 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Ah mais quelle horreur ces enceintes. Et 80 w RMS. :rateau: L'ampli aussi c'est une horreur. :rateau:
> 
> Plutôt ça http://www.sonovente.com/mac-mah-pfx-10-enceintes-p8192.htm 95 euros l'enceinte, et 180w RMS sous 8 Ohm
> 
> ...



Complètement hors sujet.

Monsieur à le budget d'une Renault 5 GTL, je lui dégote une Clio DCI pour le prix d'une R5 d, et toi, mignon comme tu es, tu lui propose une Audi A3.
Nickel


----------



## iMacounet (29 Juillet 2010)

pepes003 a dit:


> Complètement hors sujet.
> 
> Monsieur à le budget d'une Renault 5 GTL, je lui dégote une Clio DCI pour le prix d'une R5 d, et toi, mignon comme tu es, tu lui propose une Audi A3.
> Nickel


Je lui propose du materiel qui tient la route.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2010)

Je suce ce Topic avec une question : pensez-vous que mes Focal XS puissent convenir à cette utilisation ? Le son semble vite saturer à haut niveau sonore.


----------



## pepes003 (29 Juillet 2010)

Pour info, Behringer reste du matériel dit "amateur" (j'en possède)


----------



## iMacounet (29 Juillet 2010)

J'ai un ampli Behringer EP 1500, je l'ai poussé dans le rouge, et il fonctionne comme au premier jour.

j'ai aussi un EQ graphique, et un autre numérique, je trouve pas que ce soit unr marque "amateur"

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h12 ----------




iPantoufle a dit:


> Je suce ce Topic avec une question : pensez-vous que mes Focal XS puissent convenir à cette utilisation ? Le son semble vite saturer à haut niveau sonore.


c'est des enceintes d'ordinateur :rateau:

Ne pas confondre enceintes d'ordinateur, Hi-fi, et sonorisation pro (qui tient la route)


----------



## slayersword (30 Juillet 2010)

pepes003 a dit:


> Pour info, Behringer reste du matériel dit "amateur" (j'en possède)



Behringer c'est pour tout le monde ...

Si tu y mets le prix tu peux avoir du matos pro, si tu souhaitent payer moins cher tu auras de l'amateur, si tu payes trop peu tu pourras juste utiliser ton matos une bonne heure avant qu'il te fasse de la daube 



J'ai deux tables de mixage Behringer à la maison, pas de souffle, une très bonne gestion du son et ce pendant au moins 5 à 6h, après ça chauffe trop et la qualité du son se dégrade sur les aigües (notamment sur les cymbales de batterie).

J'ai pas le prix ou le modèle sous les yeux, mais un ami qui en a pris une beaucoup moins cher n'a vraiment pas la même qualité de son que les miennes.


Pour en revenir au sujet, c'est vrai que le budget est un peu limite, mais si c'est de l'occasionnel, 80 ou 100 Wh Rms ça devrait aller


----------



## pepes003 (30 Juillet 2010)

Visiblement l'OP ne s'y connait pas des masses en sonorisation. Il recherche des enceintes + logiciel mais SANS amplificateur. (ni casque d'ailleurs...)

Pour une animation occasionnelle ma sélection est tout-à-fait honorable vu le budget.


----------



## Edouar (30 Juillet 2010)

Flub7 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> alors je dois animer une soirée pour l'anniv de mon frère et j ai a disposition mon macbook pro 15'.
> Le truc c'est que je cherche des enceintes assez puissante pour une salle avec environ 50 personnes.
> Je souhaite ensuite les conserver pour chez moi ensuite.
> ...



Pour ce budget, t'auras pas de matériel Hi-fi; autant prendre des enceintes puissantes comme les logitech Z-2300 que j'ai eu lorsque j'organisais des soirées étudiantes à ma résidence. L'avantage est qu'elles sont réellement puissantes (200 watts RMS), tu leur adjoins une carte son comme la native audio dj 2 et le logiciel virtual dj; et c'est bon.

enceintes logitech Z2300= 100E env.
Carte son= 100
Virtual dj= Je sais pas


----------



## CeeDee (30 Juillet 2010)

T'as pas vraiment besoin d'une console... Tu peux te contenter de Virtual DJ, ça devrait être bon.
Maintenant niveau sono, c'est vrai qu'il faut quand même mettre un bon petit budget si tu veux avoir un truc qui tient la route...
Pesro j'ai des Canton fonum 60 et sa donne vraiment bien avec deux petits baffles Akai et un ampli panasonic (70&#8364 et c'est bien assez pour ma chambre. Maintenant si tu comptes faire pas mal de soirée faudra quand même mettre plus et si c'est juste une soirée comme ça ben tu trouve des trucs pas trop chère, pour l'ampli t'as pas un vieux qui traine quelque part de tes parents, tu le bidouille un peu si il est mal en point c'est bon... 
De toute façon je suppose que les personnes présentent à la soirée ne vont pas venir faire chi*r, y a d'la musique, c'est le pricipale.


----------



## Zemou (3 Août 2010)

Ici un DJ amateur.
Perso, je ne jure que par Traktor (de Native Instruments) pour "enchaîner les morceaux". Il est super complet, réputé et ne m'a jamais fait faux bond en soirée.

Au niveau sonorisation, pour les soirées privées, je te conseille de prendre un combo (enceinte/ampli) genre ça :
http://www.thomann.de/fr/the_box_pa110a.htm

C'est pas forcément hyper adapté, mais la qualité du son est largement suffisante, pas besoin de te casser le cul avec les branchements (sortie jack MBP à l'entrée jack du HP et c'est tout), ça envoit pas mal niveau volume, c'est indestructible ou presque et tu peux t'en servir pour d'autre utilisations (ampli de batterie électronique et retour pour les grosses soirées pour moi par exemple).

Tu peux déjà t'en sortir avec Traktor plus cette enceinte.
Après, si tu veux aller plus loin, acheter une carte son genre Audio 2 DJ comme citée plus haut et un casque pour pouvoir mixer comme les grands


----------



## Flub7 (24 Août 2010)

Merci pour vos réponses mais j ai réussi a trouvé 2enceintes de 100 W chacune.
Pour le branchement faut il que je prenne un ampli ou je branche directement sur une table de mixage?
Ce que j aimerai faire aussi, c est de passer une musique et avec un casque caler la prochaine.J ai vu qu il fallait peut etre un casque usb.
Donc clairement je sors de mon macbookpro avec un cable jack-ampli ou table de mixage-enceintes.
Merci pour vos réponses et votre aide mais ne soyez pas trop "technique" car la c moi qui rame :rateau:


----------



## theangeloflove (25 Août 2010)

Flub7 a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses mais j ai réussi a trouvé 2enceintes de 100 W chacune.
> Pour le branchement faut il que je prenne un ampli ou je branche directement sur une table de mixage?
> Ce que j aimerai faire aussi, c est de passer une musique et avec un casque caler la prochaine.J ai vu qu il fallait peut etre un casque usb.
> Donc clairement je sors de mon macbookpro avec un cable jack-ampli ou table de mixage-enceintes.
> Merci pour vos réponses et votre aide mais ne soyez pas trop "technique" car la c moi qui rame :rateau:



Perso pour moi, c'est macbook branché en usb sur carte son.
Carte son branché en optique sur ampli
Casque sur prise jack du macbook
Et logiciel Djay regler pour que le son sorte sur l'ampli et la préécoute dans le casue


----------



## Flub7 (25 Août 2010)

theangeloflove a dit:


> Perso pour moi, c'est macbook branché en usb sur carte son.
> Carte son branché en optique sur ampli
> Casque sur prise jack du macbook
> Et logiciel Djay regler pour que le son sorte sur l'ampli et la préécoute dans le casue


Merci pour votre réponse mais quelle carte son utilisez vous?
Cordialement


----------



## theangeloflove (26 Août 2010)

ceci : http://www.terratec.net/fr/produkte/Aureon_5.1_USB_MK_II_11943.html
Et je n'ai aucun soucis avec


----------



## Flub7 (26 Août 2010)

Merci pour la réponse et une autre question.
Que pensez vous de ces enceintes?car je pense qu elles vont suffirent pour animer ma soirée et je pourraient les garder ensuite.
http://www.surcouf.com/Catalogue/FicheProduit.aspx?idproduct=9571156
Bien sur associer a une carte son http://www.terratec.net/fr/produkte/Aureon_5.1_USB_MK_II_11943.html
et avec un casque usb (pour pré écouter les pistes)et le logiciel Djay.
Merci pour vos réponses ainsi que l attention porté a mon problème.


----------



## theangeloflove (26 Août 2010)

Désolé de pas te répondre sur les enceintes, je m'y connait pas trop, en revanche pour le casque usb, a moins de déjà en posséder un, utilise un casque audio avec une prise jack sa évite un investissement supplémentaire pour un simple casque


----------



## Gr3gZZ (26 Août 2010)

Une bouteille d'alcool fort pour 2 + 1 soft (6-7 e par pers)
Quelques amuse gueules (pour éviter ceux qui sont bourré trop vite)
Des cendrier
De la drogue
DU Poppers
Des preservatifs
Des shooters
Des sirop ou alcool sirop (bayleys)
Du lsd
Une arme


----------



## pepes003 (26 Août 2010)

Flub7 a dit:


> Merci pour la réponse et une autre question.
> Que pensez vous de ces enceintes?car je pense qu elles vont suffirent pour animer ma soirée et je pourraient les garder ensuite.
> http://www.surcouf.com/Catalogue/FicheProduit.aspx?idproduct=9571156
> Bien sur associer a une carte son http://www.terratec.net/fr/produkte/Aureon_5.1_USB_MK_II_11943.html
> ...




C'est sérieux comme question ?
Animer une soirée, mais où ça ? dans une chambre ? à 3 ou 4 personnes ?

Juste pour rappel : tu parles d'enceintes PC là... Elles sont censés être utilisé dans une chambre de djeuns._ (attention, j'ai pas dis que c'était pas du bon matériel informatique)_

1) Si tu cherches du matos pour mixer vite fait dans ta chambre de temps en temps, oui, tu as choisi du bon matos.

2) Si tu comptes animer une soirée de 50 pelos dans une salle des fêtes => épic lol
Après chacun fait ce qu'il veut, mais si t'oses, stp fais une tite vidéo de la soirée animée avec tes enceintes PC, need trop de la voir.


Je t'avais pondu un truc pas trop vilain (vu le budget) pour un amateur voulant mixer occasionnellement, même dans une petite salle des fêtes, mais là, je crois de plus en plus au fake, il ne peut en être autrement.


----------



## iMacounet (26 Août 2010)

pepes003 a dit:


> C'est sérieux comme question ?
> Animer une soirée, mais où ça ? dans une chambre ? à 3 ou 4 personnes ?
> 
> Juste pour rappel : tu parles d'enceintes PC là... Elles sont censés être utilisé dans une chambre de djeuns._ (attention, j'ai pas dis que c'était pas du bon matériel informatique)_
> ...


Le materiel que tu as proposé c'est de la [CENSURE] il achète du bon matos, et après il le loue, comme ça il est amorti plus ou moins vite.

Ce que je trouve de plus ou moins marrant, il a les moyens de s'acheter un MacBook Pro à plus de 1000 &#8364; et anime une soirée avec des enceintes de PC ... Itoo pour toi.

Les locations de materiel de sonorisation existent, le vendeur te conseillera ...


----------



## marvel63 (26 Août 2010)

Gr3gZZ a dit:


> Des preservatifs



ouais c'est bien...mais faut penser à inviter des nanas, t'as un peu oublié...


----------



## Flub7 (26 Août 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Le materiel que tu as proposé c'est de la [CENSURE] il achète du bon matos, et après il le loue, comme ça il est amorti plus ou moins vite.
> 
> Ce que je trouve de plus ou moins marrant, il a les moyens de s'acheter un MacBook Pro à plus de 1000  et anime une soirée avec des enceintes de PC ... Itoo pour toi.
> 
> Les locations de materiel de sonorisation existent, le vendeur te conseillera ...





Bonjour,
alors pour répondre a ce que tu as dit mon macbook m a coute 1600 euros mais je m en sers tous les jours et il m est également utile pour mon taf.
Cependant si je me met a acheter du matos pour animer une soirée, je vais pour le sur bluffer tout le monde avec une sono de fou.
Et après????
Je fais quoi du matos de fou qui m aura couté les yeux de la tete?
Voila pourquoi j émets plusieurs hypothèses et compte sur vos connaissances pour m aider a avoir quelque chose qui pourra me servir ensuite.
Merci pour vos réponses en tout cas mais la je ne sais plus trop quoi faire


----------



## pepes003 (26 Août 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Le materiel que tu as proposé c'est de la [CENSURE] il achète du bon matos, et après il le loue, comme ça il est amorti plus ou moins vite.
> 
> Ce que je trouve de plus ou moins marrant, il a les moyens de s'acheter un MacBook Pro à plus de 1000 &#8364; et anime une soirée avec des enceintes de PC ... Itoo pour toi.
> 
> Les locations de materiel de sonorisation existent, le vendeur te conseillera ...



Sans avoir tout compris, peux-tu me dire en quoi le matériel que je cite plus haut c'est de la [CENSURE] ?
_Bien entendu, tu me citeras tes sources._

Si je dis ça, c'est que je possède pas mal de matos de Thomann (entre autre), et je n'ai pas encore eu l'occasion de m'en plaindre (vu leur âge, les services rendus et le prix payé, je suis déjà comblé).

Je possède également du matériel de marque en sonorisation, mais la MDD Thomann n'a pas à rougir.

Pour un type utilisant très très occasionnellement (comme l'OP) du matos de sonorisation, tu vas lui conseiller quoi ? louer du matériel de grande marque où il aura que l'après midi pour s'entrainer avant de le rendre le lendemain ?
Ce n'est pas le souhait de l'OP de toute manière.

Ou alors, il achète du matos de marque et le loue après ? Pourquoi pas, mais encore faut-il avoir l'envie de gérer ça (prospecter des clients, établir des devis/contrats de location, etc...)
En aura-t-il l'utilité ?


----------

